# New posts and "view first unread" problem



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2011)

This just started a few minutes ago.

Every time I try to look at New Posts or click the "View First Unread" link in a thread, it times out. Reloading only works some of the time. Is there something happening with whatever keeps track of what posts are new?

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## babetoo (Apr 11, 2011)

no problem here taxlady. hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2011)

babetoo said:


> no problem here taxlady. hope you figure it out soon.



It just went away.


----------

